# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  الإتيكيت وتربية الأطفال

## دموع الغصون

*




على كل أب وأم أن يختزن/تختزن نصائح الإتيكيت التالية في تفكيرها لتربية أبنائهم عليها:



1- الطلب والشكر:
هناك كلمتان سحريتان كلمة “من فضلك” عند طلب شئ, وكلمة “شكراً” عند إنجاز الطلب.
وأنت تعمل لصغيرك أو صغيرتك معروفاً ينبغي أن تعلمه/تعلمها هاتين الكلمتين
لكي تصبح بمثابة العادة له/لها . يجب كل شخص أن يشعر بالتقدير عند القيام بعمل أي شئ من أجل الآخرين
وحتى ولو كان هذا الشخص طفلاًً وكلمة “شكراً” هي أفضل الطرق للإعراب عن الامتنان والعرفان,
والأفضل منها “من فضلك” تحول صيغة الأمر إلى طلب
وتتضمن على معنى الاختيار بل ونها تجعل من الطلب غير المرغوب فيه إلى طلب لذيذ في أدائه.

2- الألقاب:
الطفل الصغير لا يبالى بمناداة من هم أكبر منه سناً بألقاب تأدبية تسبق أسمائهم
لأنه لا يعي ذلك في سن مبكرة ولا يحاسب عليه,
ولكن عندما يصل إلى مرحلة عمرية ليست متقدمة بالدرجة الكبيرة لا بد من تعليمه كيف ينادى الآخرون
باستخدام ألقاب تأدبية لأن عدم الوعي سيترجم بعد ذلك إلى قلة الأدب.



3- آداب المائدة:
آداب المائدة للكبار هي نفسها للصغار باستثناء بعض الاختلافات البسيطة وإن كان يعد اختلافاً واحداً فقط
هو تعليمهم التزام الصمت على مائدة الطعام بدون التحرك كثيراً أو إصدار الأصوات العالية,
مع الأخذ في الاعتبار إذا استمرت الوجبة لفترة طويلة من الزمن لا يطيق الطفل احتمال الانتظار لهذه الفترة ويمكن قيامه آنذاك.




4-الخصوصية:-
لكي يتعلم طفلك احترام خصوصيات الكبار, لا بد وأن تحترم خصوصياتهم:
-لا تقتحم مناقشاتهم.
-لا تنصت إلى مكالمتهم التليفونية.
-لا تتلصص عليهم.
-لا تفتش في متعلقاتهم.
-انقر الباب والاستئذان قبل الدخول عليهم.
ولا تتعجب من هذه النصائح لأن تربية الطفل في المراحل العمرية الأولى واللاحقة
ما هي إلا مرايا تعكس تصرفات الوالدين وتقليد أعمى لها.

5- المقاطعة:
والأطفال شهيرة بمقاطعة الحديث, وإذا فعل طفلك ذلك عليك بتوجيهه على الفور أثناء المقاطعة ولا تنتظر حتى تصبح عادة له.



6- اللعب:-
من خلال السلوك المتبع في اللعب بين الأطفال تنمى معها أساليب للتربية عديدة بدون أن يشعر الآباء:
- روح التعاون.
- الاحترام للآخرين.
- الطيبة.
- عدم الأنانية وحب الذات.
ويتم تعليم الأطفال من خلال مشاركة الآباء لهم في اللعب بتقليد ردود أفعالهم.


7- المصافحة بالأيدي:
لا بد وأن يتعلم الأطفال مصافحة من هم أكبر سناً عند تقديم التحية لهم مع ذكر الاسم والنظر إلى عين من يصافحهم,وقم أنت بتعليمهم ذلك بالتدريب المستمر.




8- إتيكيت التليفون:
عندما ينطق الطفل بكلماته الأولى يجد الآباء سعادة بالغة
لأنه يشعر آنذاك أن طفله كبر ولا سيما مع الأصدقاء من خلال المحادثات التليفونية …
لكن قد يزعج ذلك البعض. ولا مانع منه إلا بعد أن يستوعب الطفل الكلام وكيف ينقل الرسالة إلى الكبار.



9-تربية في الداخل والخارج:

- جميع الآداب السابقة لا تقتصر على المنزل وإنما في كل مكان وفى كل شئ:
- لــ الجدود – لــ الأباء – لــ الأصدقاء – لــ المائدة
- لــ المحادثة – لــ المطاعم – لـــ المدارس – لــ النوادي 







*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*معلومات جميلة بالفعل
كم من الجميل ان نستطيع تعليم ابنائنا تلك الاداب*

----------

